# Respirator needed for maqs?



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

The applicator is breaking the law by not following the safety requirements listed on the label.

http://www.miteaway.com/MAQS_EPA_label_02-08-11_20strip.pdf



That being said, I'm sure most people will not be following the rules to that extent.

Here is the minimum of what I would do.

Always wear safety glasses when handling acids. Neoprene, nitrile or butyl rubber gloves are suitable for handling concentrations up to 50%.(MAQS are 46.7% formic acis) Nitrile should not be used for higher concentrations. Wear long sleeves and pants. Position yourself up wind from the pads as you open them and place them in the hive.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

The original Miteaway II said in America you had to wear respirator, but in Canada you did not so either the Canadians have specially adapted lungs through evolution or we have hungrier lawyers in US...


----------



## swamper1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Apparently these maqs are pretty powerful. I would recommend following directions to the utmost. I placed strips in one very strong hive with two brood boxes this morning about 10 AM and by 12 noon every bee in those two brood boxes was outside of the hive and just clinging to the boxes. I am wondering if it was too hot to install the strips then (86 degrees) or if I should have waited until later in the day when the temp lowered a bit. I would like to know if this is a normal response by the bees to these strips but it was kind of spooky seeing all those bees outside of the hive.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

From what I have read, bees bearding outside the hive for the first 24 hrs is normal.
On the respirator issue, the old video had the canadian saying, "in the USA they wear respirators, here in Canada we just stand upwind".
You only get one pair of lungs, go buy the respirator.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

we used tongs for the old pads, not sure about the maqs haven't seen them but would think the tongs would work just fine, still use the nitril gloves though.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a Lic. commercial applicator here in the states and can tell you everything is over killed. If you hire anyone to help with your hives you better follow the label and aside from being uncomfortable it wont hurt you to do the same. I just use my head and stand up wind.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

If they say respirator, wear a respirator.
You can get a suitable one for about $25.
Every now and then I have a need for mine, and I'm glad to have it.


----------

